# Day 153



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika usually kids BEFORE day 150. This is her 3rd freshening.

*twitch*twitch*

I've gotta be gone for a looooong 16-17 hour day out of town tomorrow.

*twitch*twitch*

I'm thinking of taking her on a long car ride down a bumpy road and feeding her spicy food and maybe finding a trampoline for her to jump on.

*twitch*twitch

She seems just WAY too cheerful and relaxed.

*twitch*twitch*

ARG!!:hair:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You know right before you leave she will go into labor.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

My doe kidded yesterday and my words to describe her right up until she started pushing was 'content'. She never showed any signs of labor other than she lost her ligs the night before. And when she started pushing they had been gone for 20 hours. 

My point is that they know how to surprise you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*twitch*


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Lol gotta love pregnant goats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> You know right before you leave she will go into labor.


She just might do that. No signs all day today.

*twitch*twitch*


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

She'll kid soon


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She just yanked my chain. Brat! She has been so quiet lately - not vocal at all. Then suddenly, just a bit ago, she let loose yelling a bawling and making a ruckous. The last time she got that loud and incessant she popped out triplets.

I RACED downstairs, threw on my overalls, grabbed the camera and the kidding crate and rushed to the pen.

She just wanted supper, thankyouverymuch. I stayed out and watched her a while. She leaped up on the spools in the pen and raced around and fought ole Mindy for the best bites of grain. Then raced to the barn to get her treats.

No mucous, no contractions, ligs soft, but not gone.

*twitch*


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:laugh:

Silly girls


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They love doing that to us! It's a goat thing!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well...sounds like she knows how to get your attention!!! lol. she's gonna be the goat who cries wolf. it'll be the one day you decide to ignore her that she'll pop babies out!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Today is Day 157 and NOTHING. She had teeny tiny bit of clear mucous yesterday, but nothing else. At all. *twitch*

I did call the vet. If she (Annika, not the vet) doesn't kid tonight on her own, I will induce in the morning.

In the meantime, I AM GOING TO IGNORE HER! :eyeroll:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hang in there! My Selah kidded yesterday with NO discharge, NO noticable contractions and was completely acting NORMAL. Went out to check on her and the brat was pushing! 

Sending lots of labor vibes!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh boy. Gotta be gettin close!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Did you double check the dates?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I did indeed double check the dates. She has a very clear breeding date that puts her at 157 today. This is her third kidding. on her first she delivered 2 bucklings at 149 days. Her next kidding she had triplet bucklings on day 146. 

That's why her going so late is making me so edgy. She's also much smaller than her 1st two pregnancies. I'm thinking maybe a singleton this time... Hopefully a doe. (PLEASE????) However, she developed a bag about 3 weeks after her breeding and her bag is full now. Her privates are very poochy. Her ligs are either very soft or gone. (I still haven't mastered the ligament feel)

Come ON baby(ies!)

I'm just hoping she goes on her own tonight...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Hang in there! My Selah kidded yesterday with NO discharge, NO noticable contractions and was completely acting NORMAL. Went out to check on her and the brat was pushing!
> 
> Sending lots of labor vibes!


OOoooo. I REALLY hope that will Annika's game. Thanks for the encouraging word!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope she kids for you soon. She sounds really close.
I read somewhere that most of the time when a doe is carrying multiple kids they deliver on the early side of the 150 days and when they have a single they usually go a little past the 150 days. If she didn't get as big for this pregnancy, and is over day 150 I would say she is probably carrying one kid in there.
I hope the baby isn't too big for her.. Good luck with kidding! I can't wait to see pictures when she finally pops for you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

All my does normally kid right on 150, but this year they all kidded 2-6 days after their due dates. One was 2 days over with a monster size buck, the rest had twins and trips.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> All my does normally kid right on 150, but this year they all kidded 2-6 days after their due dates. One was 2 days over with a monster size buck, the rest had twins and trips.


All of mine went over, also. Giant kids. All used to kid right on or a day early- but they all were goofy this year!

Good luck with your kidding!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's still pregnant. My hubby and I went out and examined her thoroughly this morning. She's healthy, comfortable and happy; Eating, peeing, pooping, leaping, etc. I got my hubby's stethascope and gave a good long listen. There's a nice strong heartbeat for the kid(s) and I got a strong baby kick for my efforts. 

The shot to induce only costs $3, but we're going to hold off and give her until Thursday night. If there any changes in her well-being and/or if there are no kid(s) by Friday morning, I'm inducing her then.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*twitch*twitch*


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

are you sure on her bred date? I've read here that sometimes it doesn't take on the first go, and they come into heat 5 days later and sometimes that's when they are bred....

i'm twitching along with you btw. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They don't normally cycle again 5 days later. BUT sperm can live without fertilizing an egg for up to 5 days, so regardless of her breeding date, she could have actually conceived up to 5 days later.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> They don't normally cycle again 5 days later. BUT sperm can live without fertilizing an egg for up to 5 days, so regardless of her breeding date, she could have actually conceived up to 5 days later.


I AM sure of the date. She had one hot meeting with a handsome fellow that lives an hour from here and it was love at first sight. She was ready and he was willing. ;-) He's also a proven sire. No other bucks have been within a mile of her since then. Today is Day 158 since their tryst. However - this latent sperm action may put a new spin on things - especially since she seems so healthy and happy.

Just knowing that might be the case gives me a ton of relief. Thank you - I had never heard that before!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Today is day 160. Annika's still happy and there's still a heartbeat on the kid(s). In fact, my 12 year-old is getting quite good at locating heartbeats! (I forsee a veterinary job when she grows up!)

We gave a shot to induce her at 1:15 EST. That's 4 and 1/2 hours ago. Nothing yet...

*twitch*TWITCH*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Anything yet? Hope all is going well and the delivery is easy


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Day 163. Nothing. But her udder is full. Grrr! False pregnancy? She's still healthy and happy...

If no babies today I'm going to start milking her. I'll save the first 3 days for the colostrum "just in case".


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

following


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:wallbang::wallbang: I keep checking back here hoping she's kidded....hope she goes soon for you


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

No kids (yet?) But I was not mistaken about her udder. It was full. I milked her out and froze the milk/colostrum. I'm going to go ahead and start milking her 2x a day...Unless she kids. 

If she kids.

*twitch*twitch*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You could always just induce her, see what happens ....


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> You could always just induce her, see what happens ....


I think they did induce her...? A while back, and nothing happened


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She was planning on it, then I said wait because she could have conceived at a later date. But I don't think she did, but definitely could now.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Today is day 160. Annika's still happy and there's still a heartbeat on the kid(s). In fact, my 12 year-old is getting quite good at locating heartbeats! (I forsee a veterinary job when she grows up!)
> 
> We gave a shot to induce her at 1:15 EST. That's 4 and 1/2 hours ago. Nothing yet...QUOTE]
> 
> This was on the 21st... Is there something I am missing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, whoops, nope you were right. I forgot about that.... lol


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm following this thread too. My doe is on day 154.


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Two of my girls made it to 153 and both had twins


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Has Annika kidded yet? ray:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Come on girly, it's day 165...


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

155 on the spot today. Had twin girls born this morning


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awww, I think we'll need some pics!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

But seriously, is Annika pregers still?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who have kept up with the Annie saga. Apparently it was a totally false pregnancy. No kids at all. No problems, but we've begun to milk her because her udder was full. I'm trying build her up to a regular production level so my 12 year-old can show her this summer. It is the craziest thing - and quite disappointing. After 5 bucklings, we were SO looking forward to the possibility of getting a doe or two out of her. Oh well, the breeder promised me that we can breed for free next fall since this one didn't take.

It just looked like it did. OY!

Congrats on your twins, Rustygoats!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow. I was beginning to think Annika was going to win "the doe pregnant longest" award, but I guess not 

At least, now you don't have to disbud her kids!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow!!! how anticlimactic!!!!

at least you get milk from her.....


----------

